
A cell phone made for an ignored set of consumers - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/29/jitterbug-because-cell-phones-scare-old-people/
======
Tichy
It seems as if you have to press "Yes" to start a phone conversation - not
THAT intuitive, if you ask me. I don't see the advantage over other phones
green button with a telephone receiver on it. Although thinking about it, the
receiver is weird because it soon will not even exist anymore, so how will
future generations understand the symbol?

I also think the complexity of modern phones is a bit of a myth. It is true
that any extra features are unusable, but making basic phone calls works well
enough with the average mobile phone.

What would really impress me would be if the iPhone would make it easy to
create call conferences. I never figured out how to do it with other phones
(mobile or stationary).

~~~
Goladus
"It seems as if you have to press "Yes" to start a phone conversation - not
THAT intuitive, if you ask me."

I agree on that part.

"I also think the complexity of modern phones is a bit of a myth. "

But average cell phones are still scary. I recall the first time someone
handed me a cell phone to make a call, I felt worried that I was going to do
something wrong. It was a pretty mild worry and I certainly have no issues
now. But for many older people, such as my grandmother, the hassle of
overcoming even a mild fear is so much greater than the percieved value of
using the device that they simply do not bother.

------
brlewis
With easy-to-feel buttons and a soft earpiece they could probably sell to
people who dial while driving. They would get sued if they marketed that way,
though.

(I pull over if I need to call someone. If I didn't, I'd probably fall off my
bicycle.)

